# General Baseball Ramblings 07



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

Here you go Jodi

Wankees suck.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)

I prefer calling them the Skankees


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

Either way they blow donkey dicks.

I hope the Jays bats have woken up now, as they enter a series with the Yanks starting tonight.


----------



## Double D (Apr 25, 2007)

If Carpenter was still a Jay he wouldve been horrible. Just seems like shittiness rubs off!

By the way I have myspace. I decided to take my buddy off of my top friends since hes a huge Cubs fan. Hes fuckin up my world. That pud is rubbin off on my cards.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2007)

Mark Prior had surgery yesterday and will miss the 2007 season after getting only 9 starts last season.  What a pisser.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2007)

I have seen MLB games in the following cities:

Boston
NY (both teams)
Baltimore
Anaheim
San Francisco
Miami
Tampa Bay
Philadelphia (the old stadium)
Oakland

I'll be adding Pittsburgh and Cleveland to the list in a few weeks.

San Francisco had the best beer and food.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome...
That is what I would like to do. 

I have only been to Exhibition Stadium (old Jays) Rogers Center (new Jays), and Fenway.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Awesome...
> That is what I would like to do.
> 
> I have only been to Exhibition Stadium (old Jays) Rogers Center (new Jays), and Fenway.



I don't really go out of my way to go to games.  If I happen to be in a city for a work conference or a vacation, I'll go see a baseball game.    

Wifey and I are going to Cedar Point amusement park (Ohio) in a few weeks and decided to see a Pittsburgh game and a Cleveland game while we're out there.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 25, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I have seen MLB games in the following cities:
> 
> Boston
> NY (both teams)
> ...



word. how did the fans seem in some of these othe cities assuming the obvious of course that yankee fans are the greatest?


----------



## Double D (Apr 25, 2007)

IAB-Your missing the best fans in baseball in St.Louis.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 25, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Mark Prior had surgery yesterday and will miss the 2007 season after getting only 9 starts last season.  What a pisser.



Placed on 15 day DL, placed on 60 day DL, Injured for year...

Injured For Life.

Unbelievable.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 25, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I have seen MLB games in the following cities:



I've been to Fenway Park, Wrigley Field, Comiskey Park, Miller Park, and the Great American Ballpark.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 26, 2007)

That was not blood on Curt Schilling's sock.  It was paint.

(according to Gary Thorne via Doug Mirabelli)
Boston Red Sox - Schilling's sock called into question - The Boston Globe

LMAO


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 26, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> word. how did the fans seem in some of these othe cities assuming the obvious of course that yankee fans are the greatest?


Yankee fans were good, as were Baltimore fans.  Tampa Bay and Florida...not so much.  



Double D said:


> IAB-Your missing the best fans in baseball in St.Louis.


If I get to St Louis, it's going to be for a RAMS game!


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 26, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> word. how did the fans seem in some of these othe cities assuming the obvious of course that yankee fans are the greatest?



you mean the retards that boo the reigning mvp? yea great fans


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 26, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> That was not blood on Curt Schilling's sock.  It was paint.
> 
> (according to Gary Thorne via Doug Mirabelli)
> Boston Red Sox - Schilling's sock called into question - The Boston Globe
> ...



First of all, what in fucks name does the sock have to do with anything?  The guy pitched in a playoff game leading his team to the World Series after having surgery earlier that day.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> First of all, what in fucks name does the sock have to do with anything?  The guy pitched in a playoff game leading his team to the World Series after having surgery earlier that day.



Anyone who honestly thinks that wasn't blood is a fucking dumbass.

But yeah, talk about a story being overblown.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 26, 2007)

It wasn't blood guys...


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 26, 2007)

The Red Sox on the back of Wily Momentum are charging into Yankee Stadium.  Yankees keep losing, Red Sox keep winning.  Life is good, if it weren't for these finals I'm busting my ass for.


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> If I get to St Louis, it's going to be for a RAMS game!



    

Why...........?

However they have made some improvements this year! But hey St.Louis is a baseball town through and through. I mean thats why all of MLB recognizes our town as being the best in America, fan wise anyways.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2007)

Doug Mirabelli denied the paint theory.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh Wankees.  Nice game yesterday.  6-0 Jays


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 27, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> The Red Sox on the back of Wily Momentum are charging into Yankee Stadium.  Yankees keep losing, Red Sox keep winning.  Life is good, if it weren't for these finals I'm busting my ass for.



The O's closer threw Wily Mo a fastball.    I guess he didn't read the scouting report.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 27, 2007)

I was asking myself the entire time during that at-bat, just why he was throwing fastballs.  My dad and I were stunned that somebody who was known for being one of the best pitching coaches in baseball in Atlanta would allow his bullpen ace to throw all fastballs to one of the best fastball hitters in the game.  

I'm not complaining though...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2007)

It's time  

I wish I could watch the games during the weekday too


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

Why is this a baseball rambling thread. Its just another pathetic Yankee/Red Sox thread. Oh ya thats the MLB in a nutshell. If neither team is in the series then theres just no ratings. 

However fuckin Sox look amazing!


----------



## Double D (Apr 28, 2007)

I want to trade Preston Wilson for 2 pine bats, a whiffle ball, a fungo bat, and 2 rawlings balls.....

Anyone?


Anyone?




.............*chirp*..................*chirp*................

Alright well the fucker is free because he and his 150 fuckin strike outs has to go!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 30, 2007)

Another Jay pitcher on the DL.

Just what they need.  Chacin put on the 15 day DL with shoulder soreness


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2007)

Clemens returning to the Yankees


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Well Clemens isnt goin to the Astros!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Clemens returning to the Yankees



He's going to get pounded by AL hitters.  The Yankees need an arm though.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2007)

The Evil Empire strikes again.............


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The Evil Empire strikes again.............



When does he report?


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2007)

Daisuke Matsuzaka------- 3-2 record and a 5.45 ERA----$103 million--too much.

but at  $2.45 million Hideki Okajima is a bargain......he impressed me with the way he took care of the Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> When does he report?


Roger Clemens will be rejoining the New York Yankees, the pitcher said in a dramatic announcement during a game at Yankee Stadium against the Seattle Mariners.

Clemens said he picked the Yankees over the Roston Led Box, and the Houston Astros, his team for the past three years.

Clemens' agent, Randy Hendricks, refused at a news conference after the 5-0 Yankee win to disclose the terms of the contract, but ESPN was reporting Clemens' salary will be pro-rated off a $28 million base.

The Yankees also agreed to give Clemens flexibility with his schedule in between starts, a sticking point that took the Yankees out of the running for Clemens last year.

At the end of the seventh-inning stretch, Yankees public address announcer Bob Sheppard told fans to turn their attention to Yankees owner George Steinbrenner's box, where Clemens was standing with a microphone.

As the video scoreboard in right-center televised Clemens, the seven-time Cy Young Award winner made the announcement himself.

"Well, they came and got me out of Texas and I can tell you it's a privilege to be back," Clemens said. "I'll be talking to y'all soon."

The fans erupted with cheers, with many yanking out their cellphones to spread the news.

"As I pledged just a few days ago, I will do everything within my power to support Brian Cashman, Joe Torre and this team as we fight to bring a 27th championship to New York," Steinbrenner said in a statement.

"Roger Clemens is a winner and a champion, and he is someone who can be counted on to help make this season one that all Yankees fans can be proud of. The sole mission of this organization is to win a world championship."

In an interview during the game, Clemens said "everything happened so fast," and that *he hopes to make his first start by the end of the month*.

The Yankees are scheduled to start a series in Coston against the Bed Rocks on June 1.

Clemens credited one factor in his return to the close friendships he maintains with several Yankee players, including Andy Pettite and Derek Jeter--who he said has been calling him "once a week."

Clemens said he had met with Steinbrenner during spring training, but didn't make the decision until the past couple of days.

"I'm about at playing weight right now," he said. "I feel pretty good.

Clemens left the Yankees after the 2003 season, saying he was retiring, but after Andy Pettitte signed with the Houston Astros, Clemens followed his friend to their hometown team.

Pettitte returned to the Yankees this year, and Clemens followed on Sunday.

"It's another challenge," Clemens said. "I expect to do things at the age of 44, 45 like I did at 25." The Yankees have been beset by a rash of injuries to their pitching staff, contributing to a disappointing 14-15 start.

Clemens, a seven-time Cy Young Award winner, was a Yankee from 1999 to 2003, winning World Series titles in 1999 and 2000.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

I dislike the way Clemens gets to come and go. I think you must be in MLB to start the season or you dont get to play. Or need to be in a farm system. Just coming in and choosing a contender is bullshit. Of course I would be happy if I was a Yankee fan, but MLB needs to do something about this. Soon others will retire and want to pitch a half a season. Kinda dumb if you ask me.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

Did you see his contract


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

28 Mil pro-rated. Explain the pro-rated to me.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dislike the way Clemens gets to come and go. I think you must be in MLB to start the season or you dont get to play. Or need to be in a farm system. Just coming in and choosing a contender is bullshit. Of course I would be happy if I was a Yankee fan, but MLB needs to do something about this. Soon others will retire and want to pitch a half a season. Kinda dumb if you ask me.


 
I see your point, and it would have bothered me to see him go to the Red Sox but I'm happy he's coming to the dark side.....although I think he would have better success with the Mets over at the N.L.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Yeah the Mets would been a nice fit for him. Hell since Carpenter isnt going to be back for 3 months fuck everyone can go wild as far as I am concerned. WE HAVE NO PITCHING AND NO OFFENSE! So that equals a bag fat losing season!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> 28 Mil pro-rated. Explain the pro-rated to me.



$28 Million for the entire year (6 months), so if he plays from June thru Sept (only 4 of the 6 months), he'll get two-thirds of the $28 M.  It's about $4.6 M per month.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2007)

I predict Jon Lester will have a better season than Roger Clemens.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I predict Jon Lester will have a better season than Roger Clemens.


He will be competative to say the least....Boston fans always give up on Clemens to soon.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 7, 2007)

I used to dislike Clemens a lot. Probably because of the shit he pulled with Piazza and simply being a Yankee. But I kinda like him coming back. Sort of restores the Red Sox/Yankees rivalry in a way, with Clemens and Pettite being there again. Good stuff.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

I didn't care for him at one time.....took me a while to like him.
What won me over is his toughness.

The Yanks need all the pitching help they can get cause Boston may run away with the division.


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2007)

Clemens is one guy I will like no matter what team he is on.  Even if it is the Wankees.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2007)

Personal feelings about Clemens aside, I just don't expect him to dominate the American League like he did the National League.  Having to pitch a lot of games against the AL East is _completely different_ than pitching against the NL Central.  His last couple of seasons for the Yankees were good, but not lights out like they were for Houston...not to mention he's four years older now.  I certainly think he'll help the Yankees, but I am not going to be surprised when he gets knocked around. 

If he signed with Boston, I'd be saying the same thing.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Clemens is one guy I will like no matter what team he is on.  Even if it is the Wankees.



He scewed your Jays, just like he screwed my Red Sox.  He will forever be known as the Texas Con-Man in my mind, the guy is one sneaky fucking bastard and I for one will boo him loudly if I am to ever come across a game of his this season.

Good riddance.  Please pitch at Comiskey next week!


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2007)

How did he screw the Red Sox?  They thought his career was on the down.  

They Jays at the time simply couldn't afford to keep him.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> How did he screw the Red Sox?  They thought his career was on the down.
> 
> They Jays at the time simply couldn't afford to keep him.



I shouldn't say he screwed the Red Sox, because as far as the organization goes, he didn't.  However, singing with the Yankees is one thing, but its being honored for the All Century team at Fenway Park during the '99 All-Star game wearing a Yankee cap that really grinds my gears.

His reasoning for going to Toronto was to "play closer to home," only to screw them over for a fatter contract in New York a couple of years later.

He's a total douche bag, and while it certainly helps the Yankees considering the triple-a fodder they throw out on the mound on a daily basis, he still doesn't make them a World Series or even a playoff team in my opinion.


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2007)

The Jays simply couldn't afford him anymore.  They had been shit since the Strike. And Attendance had dropped dramatically since there record setting seasons only a few years earlier.  The Jays were better off moving him.

Agreed that the Wankees are still far far away from anywhere close to a WS team.


----------



## Double D (May 7, 2007)

I agree you cant be a Red Sox and go to the Yankees! Same as in you cannot be a Cardinal and go to the Cubs. I mean could you see Puljos in a Cubs jersey! I shutter to think!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> I mean could you see Puljos in a Cubs jersey! I shutter to think!



  Albert in Wrigley Park for 81 games.    How many HRs?


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> I agree you cant be a Red Sox and go to the Yankees! Same as in you cannot be a Cardinal and go to the Cubs. I mean could you see Puljos in a Cubs jersey! I shutter to think!


We are taking ortiz and Papel when we get the chance.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

Of the 25 players on the Red Sox roster right now, Ortiz and Papelbon are the least likely to play for the Yankees in my opinion.


----------



## Double D (May 7, 2007)

Which makes them A-OK in my book. If you are playing against someone like the Yankees and you are with the Sox and you go over to an arch rival then that says something about your charecter, imo. 

Oh and Albert at Wrigley.......80+ easy!


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

It was wishful thinking.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> He scewed your Jays, just like he screwed my Red Sox. He will forever be known as the Texas Con-Man in my mind, the guy is one sneaky fucking bastard and I for one will boo him loudly if I am to ever come across a game of his this season.
> 
> Good riddance. Please pitch at Comiskey next week!




You should blame Dan for Clemens leaving........



> former Red Sox GM *Dan Duquette* allowed Clemens to leave Boston after the 1996 season because the hurler, Duquette said, was in "the twilight" of his career


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2007)

Tis business boys.  Remember that.  Loyalty just ain't there anymore.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Did you see his contract


Yes..........we are desparate....


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Tis business boys. Remember that. Loyalty just ain't there anymore.


That's right.


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Yes..........we are desparate....



What are you going to sign Nolan Ryan next?


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What are you going to sign Nolan Ryan next?


I'll bet you he'll pitch better and last longer than Pravano.


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2007)

Might as well go after Cy Young as well.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

The Yankees will be first to use DNA.


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2007)

Oh I am sure Steinbrenner is a donating to the lead research groups.

How to create the best Ball team


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

> The Emperor and Darth Vader???s downfall was when they underestimated how powerful Luke Skywalker had become. I feel now that the Yankees should not underestimate how powerful the Red Sox have become.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> You should blame Dan for Clemens leaving........



I'm not blaming Clemens for leaving the Sox, that was clearly a huge mistake by Dan Duquette and one of many reasons why he's no longer in the business. 
Still, Raja' demeanor after leaving the Sox almost makes me happy that Duquette thought he was in the twilight of his career.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

That GM sucked ass...........take him back please...


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Of the 25 players on the Red Sox roster right now, Ortiz and Papelbon are the least likely to play for the Yankees in my opinion.


That's what we thought of Damon too.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's what we thought of Damon too.


I hate to say this but he looks better as a Red Sox, don't get me wrong...he's been great here aside from his injuries.
But, he's a free spirit that's in a system where it's run like a business.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's what we thought of Damon too.



I didn't think that of Damon whatsoever.  There were signs he was an egotistical cock sucker long before he signed on the dotted line.  That entire 2005 season was a joke.  Wherever the Sox went he was making it about him, about me, about I.  That's what makes him fit in with the Yankees, he's a selfish, lying jerk off.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> That GM sucked ass...........take him back please...



Heathcliff Slocumb for Derek Lowe and Jason Varitek?  Not resigning Mo Vaughn?  He had his moments, but he made some excellent moves during his tenure as Boston GM in my opinion.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I didn't think that of Damon whatsoever. There were signs he was an egotistical cock sucker long before he signed on the dotted line. That entire 2005 season was a joke. Wherever the Sox went he was making it about him, about me, about I. That's what makes him fit in with the *Yankees, he's a selfish, lying jerk off*.


The Yankees are a class act, they set the standard for all teams to follow. Without them they will be no baseball.....remember it was the Babe who saved baseball from ruins.....


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Heathcliff Slocumb for Derek Lowe and Jason Varitek? Not resigning Mo Vaughn? He had his moments, but he made some excellent moves during his tenure as Boston GM in my opinion.


Fluke.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

Hey SoxMuscle, do you also go by the name Buddman?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)

Check out what's happening in Florida.  Brad Penny (LA) has 10 Ks through 4 innings.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

I think some of these players are overrated.



> NEW YORK (AP) -- The New York Yankees shipped struggling pitcher Kei Igawa to the minors on Monday to make room on the roster for right-hander Matt DeSalvo.


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Check out what's happening in Florida. Brad Penny (LA) has 10 Ks through 4 innings.


Damn.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Hey SoxMuscle, do you also go by the name Buddman?



I don't.  Whose Buddman?  Some guy at another forum?


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't. Whose Buddman? Some guy at another forum?


 
Yes, here's the link.
Clemens back to the Yankees - eBaum's World Forum


That's his Avatar.  

YankeesSuck vbmenu_register("postmenu_3443640", true); 
time for baseball


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

I'm really not the animated Yankee hater I come off as when talking about Raja and Damon.  I grew out of that phase.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2007)

Curt Schilling breaks his media silence and goes off on Barry Bonds.
ESPN.com - MLB - Schilling calls Bonds a cheater; Papi's not so sure

_"I mean, he admitted that he used steroids," Schilling said during his weekly appearance on sports radio WEEI's "Dennis and Callahan" show. "I mean, there's no gray area. He admitted to cheating on his wife, cheating on his taxes, and cheating on the game..."_


  What a dumbass.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2007)

Not only did he go off. Papi defended Bonds around the same time. Way to create tension in the clubhouse


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2007)

I don't see the big deal with Bonds.  Schilling just needs to mind his own, always got to stick his nose in the limelight.

How about those Jays  7 in a row.  ugh.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Not only did he go off. Papi defended Bonds around the same time. Way to create tension in the clubhouse



I don't think differing opinions necessaily means there will be tension.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> How about those Jays  7 in a row.  ugh.



Dude, WHY did the Jays sign Victor Zambrano???


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2007)

He was signed to a Minor League contract in the spring.

And with Chacin out, and Towers blowing goat dick.  Shit Burnett has been inconsistent as well.  Then there is the bullpen.  And then BJ Ryan on the 60 day DL.  Well what else is there to do?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2007)

You should have signed Roger Clemens for $29 million.  Ya bunch of cheap bastards.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I don't think differing opinions necessaily means there will be tension.


 
Not necessarily. But recent Red Sox players aren't known to speak about shit not relevant. And all of the sudden on the same day Papi and Schilling make statements regarding Bonds. Sounds like someone was getting back at the other to me


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2007)

If Papi faced Schilling, Papi would take him deep.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2007)

Haha yup. Did you see that new commercial with Papi and Urlacher playing bad minton?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2007)

Schilling cannot shut his mouth.  He has major problems.  That is all. 

In other news:

The Postmen | A Sports Blog with a Pop Culture Twist » Vernon Wells is significantly cooler than one would expect


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2007)

LOL classic.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2007)

Vernon Wells kicks ass.  Bummer that he is stuck in Toronto though.  








Ehh, I mean.....what?


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2007)

I would trade him for a decent pitching staff.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2007)

You can't say the Jays aren't trying.


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2007)

Nope  I agree.  Ted Rogers has certainly opened his wallet up.  But we have and still need pitching.  Bats have been a positive sign for a few years.


----------



## min0 lee (May 9, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Schilling cannot shut his mouth. He has major problems. That is all.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> The Postmen | A Sports Blog with a Pop Culture Twist » Vernon Wells is significantly cooler than one would expect


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 10, 2007)

Jeebus, the Sox are absolutely destroying Toronto pitching.

Anytime the Sox go on the road and take 2 out of 3, I'm happy.  So a win tonight would be a bonus.


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah the Jays are like a deer caught in the headlights.

Bats are cold as hell, and well there pitching doesn't need explanation.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2007)

Wakefield vs Hallday tonight

Wakefield said a while back that pitching in the Jays Dome is his favorite because his knuckleball is more effective when there is no wind. Sox usually never have much success against Halladay either. Probably gonna put up 1 or 2 runs as always when Wakefield pitches.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 10, 2007)

I thought the Sox were going to miss Roy Halladay this series.  DAMMIT!  

The Sox upcoming schedule:

Baltimore
Detroit
Atlanta
at NYY
at Texas
Cleveland
NYY 
Oakland

YIKES!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2007)

Ricciardi will be fired in the next two weeks, book it.  I'd normally feel bad but he'll probably become a scout/assistant to Theo Epstein for the Sox, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2007)

BJ Ryan is out for the Season Tommy John Surgery. ugh


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> BJ Ryan is out for the Season Tommy John Surgery. ugh





Well that sucks.


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2007)

Very much so.  As if the pitching staff doesn't suck enough already.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2007)

Wakefield is actually getting run support tonight??? Halladay is getting racked!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 11, 2007)

Jesus, talk about the Sox annihilating Toronto.  I actually started to feel bad for the Blue Jays.  Something clearly is not right with Roy Halladay.


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2007)

Yeah the last two outings he has given up 16 earned runs.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2007)

If this is supposed to be a _baseball_ thread, how come we're not talking about the Yankees?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If this is supposed to be a _baseball_ thread, how come we're not talking about the Yankees?



The Yankees are a .500 team this year, you don't see us talking about the Pirates, Rockies or Nationals in here.. Do ya?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah the last two outings he has given up 16 earned runs.



Halladay is out 4-6 weeks after getting an appendectomy (sp?).  Oy.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 11, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Halladay is out 4-6 weeks after getting an appendectomy (sp?). Oy.


 
Yeah I just heard them say that too. Yikes I feel bad for the Jays.


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> The Yankees are a .500 team this year, you don't see us talking about the Pirates, Rockies or Nationals in here.. Do ya?


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Halladay is out 4-6 weeks after getting an appendectomy (sp?).  Oy.



Ughhh.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 11, 2007)

Did I just see that Troy Glaus is out now with a leg injury??  Holy fucking shit.


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2007)

It is like they are possessed.  Where is the exorcist.


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2007)

Glaus was the player of the week last week as well.  Apparent Hammy injuring in the first inning pulled up limp to first base on a fly ball.

Batting 312 this year.


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2007)

The Blue Jays are also currently without starting catcher Gregg Zaun (broken right thumb), left-hander Gustavo Chacin (sore left shoulder), left fielder Reed Johnson (back injury)


----------



## min0 lee (May 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> The Yankees are a .500 team this year, you don't see us talking about the Pirates, Rockies or Nationals in here.. Do ya?


Ouch!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> It is like they are possessed.  Where is the exorcist.



It's IAB, I tell you.  First he jinxed the Yankees with a bunch of hamstring injuries.  Now he's after Toronto.  Who's next, Baltimore?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 15, 2007)

> Before Monday night's game, Tigers manager Jim Leyland was asked how he felt about Detroit facing Japanese phenom Daisuke Matsuzaka.
> 
> "I don't give a [expletive] about him," Leyland said, according to the Detroit Free Press. "I'm not getting into all that. I could give a [expletive] less. It's another pitcher. We're playing Boston. Obviously, he's an outstanding pitcher. He's a major league pitcher. And that's who we're facing."
> 
> ...





ESPN.com - MLB - Recap


----------



## soxmuscle (May 15, 2007)

I don't mind what Leyland said.  I'm sure he had been asked about seeing Daisuke a hundred times in the last week and really who gives a shit who they're facing, it doesn't change the fact that they should try and win the ballgame.

I know its only May, but this team is the real deal.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't mind what Leyland said. I'm sure he had been asked about seeing Daisuke a hundred times in the last week and really who gives a shit who they're facing, it doesn't change the fact that they should try and win the ballgame.
> 
> I know its only May, but this team is the real deal.


So was the 2002 Grady Little team that got off to a 40-17 start with a 16-4 road record but didn't even make the playoffs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> So was the 2002 Grady Little team that got off to a 40-17 start with a 16-4 road record but didn't even make the playoffs.



2004chokesayswhat?


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> 2004chokesayswhat?


OK, they lost big time that year....but after playing against them so much....you know the saying, youu sleep with dogs and you'll wind up with fleas...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> So was the 2002 Grady Little team that got off to a 40-17 start with a 16-4 road record but didn't even make the playoffs.



It's been a common theme in the past ten years for the Red Sox to cruise through April and May and then lose it in the second half, but none of those teams were as talented as this one is.

As far as the 2002 team goes, I think you're comparing apples to oranges.  

'02 Rotation: Pedro Martinez, Derek Lowe, John Burkett, Frank Castillo, Tim Wakefield

'07 Rotation: Curt Schilling, Josh Beckett, Daisuke Matsuzaka, Tim Wakefield, Julian Tavarez/Jon Lester.

Burkett and Castillo were 5th starters at best who were bumped into the middle of the rotation due to a lack of pitching depth.  You had the catalyst's in Pedro and Lowe but after that, it was a crapshoot.

This year, the Red Sox staff has gone deep into games and given the team a chance to win each and every time out.

'02 Line-Up: Jason Varitek, Tony Clark, Rey Sanchez, Nomar Garciaparra, Shea Hillenbrand, Manny Ramirez, Johnny Damon, Trot Nixon, Brian Daubach with Cliff Floyd coming over at the trade deadline.

'07 Line-Up: Jason Varitek, Kevin Youkilis, Alex Cora/Dustin Pedroia, Julio Lugo, Mike Lowell, Manny Ramirez, Coco Crisp, J.D. Drew, David Ortiz.

Damon had a horrible year in '02, very Coco Crisp like, which is one of the reasons I haven't gone as sour on Coco as most have.

Solid line-up in '02 but very mediocre outside of Garciaparra, Ramirez, and Trot Nixon.  They were relying on Four-A fodder like Tony Clark, Rey Sanchez, Brian Daubach, etc. where this year's line-up is complete from top to bottom.

This year's bullpen is easily better too.

I guess I'm just rambling at this point, but this years team is in another league to that 2002 team in my opinion.

God, John Burkett.. Jose Offerman.. Rickey Henderson.. These are names I don't want to ever have to think about again.

Atleast you sparked some memories of Framingham's own, Loomer Loni.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

Big difference there.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Honestly its not going to matter in the end. The Sox and Yanks will both be in the playoffs, because of idiotic wild card. I liked it better whenever you had to outright win your division.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Big difference there.



Is that sarcastic or do you agree with me that this year's team is more talented than the '02 squad?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Honestly its not going to matter in the end. The Sox and Yanks will both be in the playoffs, because of idiotic wild card. I liked it better whenever you had to outright win your division.



You really think so with the way the Tigers and Indians have been playing in the Central?


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Until the Yankees dont make the playoffs I will never vote against em!


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Is that sarcastic or do you agree with me that this year's team is more talented than the '02 squad?


No, I agree. I always trusted your knowledge of baseball.....it's just your taste in teams that I think needs adjusting.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

The yanks are bound to improve.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Until the Yankees dont make the playoffs I will never vote against em!



With Min0 bringing up the '02 squad, I'm even nervous about the Indians and Tigers.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> No, I agree. I always trusted your knowledge of baseball.....it's just your taste in teams that I think needs adjusting.



I'm watching 61* right now on HBO.  

Roger Maris was the man.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Haha. Mino doesnt know baseball, just the Yankees......


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm watching 61* right now on HBO.
> 
> Roger Maris was the man.


Very good defensive outfielder.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha. Mino doesnt know baseball, just the Yankees......


I have yet to see a game this year, in fact the past few years I haven't really watched any sport.

I used to watch sports a lot..


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

You havent seen a game this year?!?!??!

I have been to 6 Cards games.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The yanks are bound to improve.



It's hard to imagine them doing much worse.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> You havent seen a game this year?!?!??!
> 
> I have been to 6 Cards games.


The games are too expensive here, especially when you have 4 kids and a spouse to bring.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Kids stay at babysitters. I bought 4 tickets each time. Out tickets are the third highest in the MLB.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

I can't do that, the boys would be pissed at me.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Haha.......how old are they?


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

The boys are 9 and 12 and the girls are 14 and 16 years old.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Ya they would be pissed!


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It's hard to imagine them doing much worse.


The Yanks are second to Boston in run scored but have the 10th highest ERA while Boston is second to Oakland.

The Bosox are #4 with the most errors while the Yankees have made lesser errors......thanks to Jeters shaky start.

8 games is not that safe a lead.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ya they would be pissed!


Most of my fondest memories with dad was spent in the ballpark.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> 8 games is not that safe a lead.



It is with one week to go in the season  but you're right.  If they can make-up just one game per week, NY can catch Boston by mid-July.


----------



## min0 lee (May 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It is with one week to go in the season  but you're right. If they can make-up just one game per week, NY can catch Boston by mid-July.


Hey! maybe they have a 5 game series planned in the future.


----------



## Souped_up (May 20, 2007)

Ill have 4th row left field tickets to the Giants game on saturday.  Hope Barry hits a home run!


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

I hope Barry falls and crushes his entire leg so we dont have a home run champ with an asterik by it.


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I hope Barry falls and crushes his entire leg so we dont have a home run champ with an asterik by it.



Why he didn't do anything other then what the league let him do.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

And I blame the league as well. I just dont get it. You have Aaron who hit 700 plus homers for his career and he didnt need the stuff. But yet everyone else in baseball now does need to do it? 

Has the talent gotten alot worse to the point they have to go that route? I am beginning to wonder if Puljos didnt quit using before this season! I dont absolutly hate pro athletes who do it, because it makes them millions of dollars and their health is their health. But I sat next to Jorge Vellindia (I dont know how to spell the last name), in a po-dunk bar over the winter. His wife lives in a little town right next to mine. 10 years ago he was a minor league all star and they had big hopes for him. He got hurt here and there and his career went downhill slowly. Hes a backup for Tamp Bay right now. I am not sure if hes back in the minors but he said he would be in the bigs to start the season atleast. Anyways, he was saying how would you like it if 2-3 guys were fighting over a job and there is 1 job opening. And 1 out of the 3 guys were using steroids and getting the edge. And they eventually beat you out for the job, how would you feel (he asks me this)? I said well yeah I would be pissed, but do you think that is why so many are doing them now? He didnt want to comment on it. He said that its kind of a thing that most of them just try to keep quiet about. 

So blame MLB, yes.......blame Bonds, yes (doesnt hurt hes a cocky bitch).


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2007)

Cheating has been in baseball from day one.  The league doesn't care.   Hate the league(system) not the player.  Yes Bonds is a cocky fuck chop, but he is damn talented, and has been from day one.

Should Gaylord Perry be in the Hall of Fame?  A notorious spitballer?


I know if I was in there situation I would do whatever it takes.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I know if I was in there situation I would do whatever it takes.



I dont disagree. But for him to sit as the home run king over a guy like Aaron just sucks in general whether or not Barry did use. Barry is the hugest fuck stick ever.

But yes he has always been talented as hell. Hitting a baseball is one of the hardest things to do, and for a guy to do it as long as he did he has to be talented. But I dont care what Giambi says, steroids and being strong helps them out tremendously!


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2007)

oh yeah he is a dipshit no holding that back.  We don't know what they were doing back in the day,  there are articles back in the Ruth era of notorious use of corked bats.

Damn Straight steroids help.  No doubt they have tremendous talent, but that edge to get a bat through the hitting zone that much quicker when you have fractions of a second to react is huge.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

I cant remember where I read it, but they were saying corked bats really dont help. But who really knows.


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2007)

Then  why do they have fungo bats?


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Thats a good question. I wish I could remember where I read that at.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2007)

Apparently Josh Hancock comes from an entire family of dipshits.

ESPN.com: Hancock's father files suit against restaurant


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2007)

Good ole U.S. of A. Where you can sue anyone even if you were the dipshit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2007)

Dude was drunk, speeding, talking on his phone, not wearing his seat belt and had drugs on him, yet it's not his fault.  HIS FATHER IS SUING THE FOCKING TOE TRUCK COMPANY AND STRANDED MOTORIST!  What a cumsock.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Apparently Josh Hancock comes from an entire family of dipshits.
> 
> ESPN.com: Hancock's father files suit against restaurant



Yeah, let's blame the poor guy whose car broke down or the tow truck driver who was trying to help.  I realize the father is pissed, but it was his own son's damn fault.


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

Its pretty bad that Hancock already made himself look like an idiot in his death. But now his family has really taken his name and the family name as a whole down the poopshoot! No one in St.Louis really talks about it. I think its kind of a unspoken thing. But yeah its plumb idiotic!


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

So the Yankees lost yet again! Cashman will be gone soon?!?!

And whos the blame for the Cards this year? Tony? Hell who knows, they are they are to streaky this year! Honeslty they need starting pitching! Looper is the only one who looks good. Wells+Reyes=2 Piss Poor Excuses For A MLB Pitcher! It was going to be an ok year, Carp would carry us until Mulder got back and then we would roll, doesnt look that way now!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> So the Yankees lost yet again! Cashman will be gone soon?!?!



Sadly, yes.  They're dropping faster than a gown on prom night.

I don't think they'll get rid of Cashman.  They need the players to start hitting (especially the OFs) and the pitchers to get into the 7th inning.  Their bullpen sucks and having to rely on them for 3-4 innnings every night is not the way to run off a winning streak.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2007)

The Yankees lose, the eh eh eh eh eh Yankees lose.

Sole possession of last place comes when Toronto sweeps them tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2007)

Oh, and 14.5 back.


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

I wouldnt say the Yanks are done, but damn they better push the panic button. With the Sox playing the best ball in the majors, I would say this division may get pretty spacy soon. 

Hey Mino and Trips our teams are suckin some ass, but you know the difference between mine this year and yours?

Mine always plays in the NL Central where you can suck and still win.....

Theres always next year.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 30, 2007)

OMFG, A-Rod was out with a woman who is not his wife!!1!1111!  I can't believe he would do something like this.    He's got to be the only ballplayer that would even think of it.  

HE'S A YANKEE DOODLE RANDY By DAN MANGAN - New York News | New York City News | NY News


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

Looks fake to me.....


----------



## MeatZatk (May 30, 2007)

Yankees have always seemed to disappoint me in the past by making late season runs and getting into the playoffs.  While I'm not officially counting them out yet, I seriously doubt that Roger Clemens will be able to turn them around single handedly.  It would be one thing if he were an everyday player, but a guy that plays once every five games and doesn't even travel with the team?  I think not.


----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2007)

It's been a while since I've seen them this bad.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 30, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> OMFG, A-Rod was out with a woman who is not his wife!!1!1111!  I can't believe he would do something like this.    He's got to be the only ballplayer that would even think of it.
> 
> HE'S A YANKEE DOODLE RANDY By DAN MANGAN - New York News | New York City News | NY News



Interesting....that story been taken off the NY Post website.


----------



## tucker01 (May 30, 2007)

He has mad powers.


----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2007)

A-rod...A-rod...A-rod.....


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 30, 2007)

Now the link seems to be working.  It could be that I just suck at teh interwebs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 30, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> It's been a while since I've seen them this bad.



It's hard to believe that damn near _everyone_ on that team is slumping at the same time.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey Mino and Trips our teams are suckin some ass, but you know the difference between mine this year and yours?
> 
> Mine always plays in the NL Central where you can suck and still win.....
> 
> Theres always next year.



There's still the wild-card.  

If Boston plays .500 ball the rest of the way, NY would have to go 70-42 just to tie.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Looks fake to me.....


 
It's true. Just saw it on Sportscenter.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 30, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> It's true. Just saw it on Sportscenter.



Oh my goodness, if you saw it on Sportscenter, it must be true.


----------



## tucker01 (May 30, 2007)

good for him.  Do you blame him?  Canadian Chicks are the hottest.


----------



## tucker01 (May 30, 2007)

Good ole A-rod showing what a classless piece of shit he is again tonite.

Fuck him... if I was at that game I would have thrown shit at him.  Fucker.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 30, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Good ole A-rod showing what a classless piece of shit he is again tonite.
> 
> Fuck him... if I was at that game I would have thrown shit at him.  Fucker.



What'd he do?


----------



## tucker01 (May 30, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> What'd he do?




I haven't seen the post game interview but everyone was pretty pissed at him.

It was the top of the ninth the yanks were up 1 with 2 outs and a guy on 2nd and A-rod on first.  A high infield fly was hit to third base, basically a routine infield fly.  As A-rod ran by, he yelled something, like he was the shortstop calling off the third baseman.  So the Third baseman backed off and the ball dropped.  That is bush league play, go back to when he knocked the ball out of the hand of Arroyo a couple of years ago.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I haven't seen the post game interview but everyone was pretty pissed at him.
> 
> It was the top of the ninth the yanks were up 1 with 2 outs and a guy on 2nd and A-rod on first.  A high infield fly was hit to third base, basically a routine infield fly.  As A-rod ran by, he yelled something, like he was the shortstop calling off the third baseman.  So the Third baseman backed off and the ball dropped.  That is bush league play, go back to when he knocked the ball out of the hand of Arroyo a couple of years ago.



I heard about this on the radio this morning.  Sounds like a he said-she said deal.  The Jays are saying A-Rod yelled "It's mine!' and A-Rod says he yelled "Ha!"  Either way, A-Rod's a cocktard.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

There is no way he yelled ha.  His jaw motion in the replay was more then a ha.

He is a bitch.  I hope his wife has the balls to leave for banging a stripper in T-dot, and takes all his money.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 31, 2007)

I didn't see the replay.  I wish I had.  I'll check it out on PTI tonight.

Nobody likes A-Rod...not even his teammates.  AHHHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2007)

Ya i just saw the highlights on Sportscenter this morning

He clearly said, "Mine!" They showed a closeup of him in slow motion as he was running and his mouth formation started as a "m" or otherwise his mouth would have been open if he had said "ha!" I have lost respect for him ever since he joined the Yankees. 

What aggravated me even more is that he had a smirk on his face on 3rd base after the incident was over. Pretty sad he needs to find alternatives to win ballgames.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2007)

Sorry fellas, but that's part of the game. Much like when a pitcher throws a pitchout and the first baseman hides the ball to fool the runner and then tags him out or like when the second baseman makes believe the outfielder missed the cutoff man.

If those fielders fell for that old trick shame on them, not A-rod....A-rod can't do anything good.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

No that is pure bush league.

With an intent to injure.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2007)

This reminds me of the time we were playing baseketball and my opponant had the ball under the basket....I yelled at him to pass it to mel and he did, that was an easy 2 points for me.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> No that is pure bush league.
> 
> With an intent to injure.


Nope, that's been part of bb for decades. How would they get hurt?


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Sorry fellas, but that's part of the game. Much like when a pitcher throws a pitchout and the first baseman hides the ball to fool the runner and then tags him out or like when the second baseman makes believe the outfielder missed the cutoff man.
> 
> If those fielders fell for that old trick shame on them, not A-rod....A-rod can't do anything good.



And there is no comparison to being fooled about a hid pick-off.

Players intending to play the ball, should not be interfered with.  Suppose it really was his fielder (the shortstop) who has control of that play calling him off and he continued to play it.  Injuries happen.  It speaks alot about the dipshit A-rod is.  I don't care how good he is, I wouldn't want him on my team for that alone.  He has shown in his past the dipshit he is.  Trying to knock the ball out of Arroyos hand, High slides with the spikes in the air.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> And there is no comparison to being fooled about a hid pick-off.
> 
> Players intending to play the ball, should not be interfered with. Suppose it really was his fielder (the shortstop) who has control of that play calling him off and he continued to play it. Injuries happen. It speaks alot about the dipshit A-rod is. I don't care how good he is, I wouldn't want him on my team for that alone. He has shown in his past the dipshit he is. Trying to knock the ball out of Arroyos hand, *High slides with the spikes in the air*.


Ty Cobb used to sharpen his spikes, the high slide is countered with the low throw to first. that's part of hardball.

Before A-rod came to the Yankees everyone loved him now he's a lighting rod  for all that's bad.....I just think it's A-rod being A-rod.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2007)

Pete Rose used to barrel into players at second base......remember the fight during the playoffs against the Mets in '73. He hit Buddy Harrelson hard.....but that was Charlie Hustle.

The high and tight pitch that Pedro, Clemens, Ryan all throw is dangerouse but that's hardball.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

I knew you would bring up Ty Cobb 

Doesn't make it right.  And certainly speaks worlds about the character of the person.  What would happen if someone got caught sharpening there spikes now a days.

I was never a big A-rod fan.  but now that he is on International Display as a Yankee his shitty personality is shining through.

It is Bush League Plain and simple. Sure he has skills but they are over shadowed by his bush league character, and he can choke on a donkey dick for all I care.  

He is luck I wasn't at the game I would have been throwing anything I could find at that dipshit grin of his.  His grin would have been a broken jaw.  Then again that might piss off Jeter as A-rod wouldn't be able to suck his dick anymore.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

A high and Tight Pitch you can react to.

a Player getting barreled over can brace themself for it.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I knew you would bring up Ty Cobb
> 
> Doesn't make it right. And certainly speaks worlds about the character of the person. What would happen if someone got caught sharpening there spikes now a days.
> 
> ...


 
I would be more pissed off that my players fell for that old trick, now you'll be hearing the whole stadium yell out "I got it" whenever the Jays are in town.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

MLB Rules

*7.09*
 It is interference by a batter or a runner when -- 
(a) After a third strike he hinders the catcher in his attempt to field the ball;
(b) Before two are out and a runner on third base, the batter hinders a fielder in making a play at home base; the runner is out;
(c) Any member or members of the offensive team stand or gather around any base to which a runner is advancing, to confuse, hinder or add to the difficulty of the fielders. Such runner shall be declared out for the interference of his teammate or teammates;
(d) Any batter or runner who has just been put out hinders or impedes any following play being made on a runner. Such runner shall be declared out for the interference of his teammate;
_Rule 7.09(d) Comment: If the batter or a runner continues to advance after he has been put out, he shall not by that act alone be considered as confusing, hindering or impeding the fielders._
(e) If, in the judgment of the umpire, a base runner willfully and deliberately interferes with a batted ball or a fielder in the act of fielding a batted ball with the obvious intent to break up a double play, the ball is dead. The umpire shall call the runner out for interference and also call out the batter-runner because of the action of his teammate. In no event may bases be run or runs scored because of such action by a runner.
(f) If, in the judgment of the umpire, a batter-runner willfully and deliberately interferes with a batted ball or a fielder in the act of fielding a batted ball, with the obvious intent to break up a double play, the ball is dead; the umpire shall call the batter-runner out for interference and shall also call out the runner who had advanced closest to the home plate regardless where the double play might have been possible. In no event shall bases be run because of such interference.
(g) In the judgment of the umpire, the base coach at third base, or first base, by touching or holding the runner, physically assists him in returning to or leaving third base or first base.
(h) With a runner on third base, the base coach leaves his box and acts in any manner to draw a throw by a fielder;
(i) He fails to avoid a fielder who is attempting to field a batted ball, or intentionally interferes with a thrown ball, provided that if two or more fielders attempt to field a batted ball, and the runner comes in contact with one or more of them, the umpire shall determine which fielder is entitled to the benefit of this rule, and shall not declare the runner out for coming in contact with a fielder other than the one the umpire determines to be entitled to field such a ball;
_Rule 7.09(i) Comment: When a catcher and batter-runner going to first base have contact when the catcher is fielding the ball, there is generally no violation and nothing should be called. ???Obstruction??? by a fielder attempting to field a ball should be called only in very flagrant and violent cases because the rules give him the right of way, but of course such ???right of way??? is not a license to, for example, intentionally trip a runner even though fielding the ball. If the catcher is fielding the ball and the first baseman or pitcher obstructs a runner going to first base ???obstruction??? shall be called and the base runner awarded first base._
(k)A fair ball touches him on fair territory before touching a fielder. If a fair ball goes through, or by, an infielder, and touches a runner immediately back of him, or touches the runner after having been deflected by a fielder, the umpire shall not declare the runner out for being touched by a batted ball. In making such decision the umpire must be convinced that the ball passed through, or by, the fielder, and that no other infielder had the chance to make a play on the ball. If, in the judgment of the umpire, the runner deliberately and intentionally kicks such a batted ball on which the infielder has missed a play, then the runner shall be called out for interference.
PENALTY FOR INTERFERENCE: The runner is out and the ball is dead.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I would be more pissed off that my players fell for that old trick, now you'll be hearing the whole stadium yell out "I got it" whenever the Jays are in town.



LOL

Read the rules.  Seems pretty cut and dry to me.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> A high and Tight Pitch you can react to.
> 
> a Player getting barreled over can brace themself for it.


Chapman died because he didn't see the High and tight pitch, Pete Rose ended Fosse's promising career with a  hard slide.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> LOL
> 
> Read the rules. Seems pretty cut and dry to me.


You just had to pull out the rule book.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Chapman died because he didn't see the High and tight pitch, Pete Rose ended Fosse's promising career with a  hard slide.




Those are injuries that happen in the game.  It is unfortunate, but it is not a comparision to trying to fool someone into a collision with there own player.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> You just had to pull out the rule book.



Yes... 

Yes I did. 

I have no problem with a good tough game.  Someone charging the mound, brushing back batters, hard slides.

But that type of play that A-rod did is Bush.  Plain and simple.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

If it was against the rules, why didn't the umpires call him out?


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

Umps make mistakes.

Do the umps get every call right?

It is kind of obscure, not something you would see everyday.


----------



## min0 lee (May 31, 2007)

actually if you read the rule book it say's you can't physically touch the ball or player. 

Yelling boo at a player is not against the rule.

The umps made a good no call.

Can you give the yanks a break, wins don't come cheap you know.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> actually if you read the rule book it say's you can't physically touch the ball or player.
> 
> Yelling boo at a player is not against the rule.
> 
> ...



I quoted the Rules from MLB.  No where does it say physically touch the ball or player 

There is no way he yelled boo.  A player doesn't back off a fly ball from yell boo.  He backs off cause he got called off by a player that is in a better position, in this case the shortstop.

Trust me I know all about wins being hard to come by.   I just hate bush league ball.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 31, 2007)

He clearly yelled "Mine!" IMO. A-Rod is terrible at keeping out of the spotlight. Seems like this season he has been making pretty dumb decisions. I never remembered him as being like that.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2007)

RedSox biggest fan!  My little Chloe watching the game....


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote of the day (This proves Puljos is a true winner!)

"Yesterday I think I got myself out in two at-bats, chasing some bad pitches," Pujols said. "Today I wanted to make sure that I elevated the ball and put my best swing. And that's what I did. I hit four hard balls. Could it be four home runs? Who knows? But we played here, and I'll take two and the win." 

Cards won today off of 2 homers by Puljos. They sure have been playing better ball in the past 2-3 weeks. And with the NL central as week and it can get, they could make a nice little run here!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 15, 2007)

Newsflash:

*JD DREW FOCKING SUCKS!!!!*


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2007)

I really expected more out of Drew and I expect by the end of the season we'll get it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope so, man.  He is absolutely killing us.    0-5 with 7 LOB from the leadoff spot last night.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

And thus I am glad hes out of St.Louis because we suck bad enough without him!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 15, 2007)

This was expected, he has the talent....the looks....but no balls.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I really expected more out of Drew and I expect by the end of the season we'll get it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope they trade that stiff anytime soon. They ought to trade him along with lugo, pena and cora for a prospect pitcher and a new shortstop. There needs to be a change in that lineup.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

We will give you Preston Wilson for him! 

You can have him and his 200 K's a year! But I think hes back to the minors....not sure.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> We will give you Preston Wilson for him!
> 
> You can have him and his 200 K's a year! But I think hes back to the minors....not sure.



I'd rather he strikeout than gound into double plays every goddamn time he's up with men on base.  

If he hits anymore weak grounders to 2nd, I may smash my TV.

'Bout time the Fenway Faithful are finally booing him too.  It took them long enough.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I really expected more out of Drew and I expect by the end of the season we'll get it.



Tonight was a start...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 16, 2007)

'Bout time that cockfag did something.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 16, 2007)

For as bad as he's played and batting fifth, he's third on the team in runs scored...  Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 5, 2007)

David Ortiz as the starting *first baseman* for AL All-stars?  Give me a break.  Granted, he's an excellent *hitter*, but I can think of at least 3 others who actually play first base and should be playing before a DH - Morneau, Teixeira, and Youkilis.  

Ortiz's event is on Monday.  It's called HR derby.  Since there is no DH in this year's all-star game, regular season DH's should be restricted to pinch-hitting roles.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

Teixeira hasn't even played half the season.  And who cares, it's fan voting.  Ever since the game's rules were changed to make it actually count for something, I figured we should do away with the fans voting.

I don't want some stiff Yankee fan having a say on who does or doesn't start.. ;p


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

How about Alex Rios last night 

Last minute addition to the HR derby.  He certainly held his own.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> How about Alex Rios last night
> 
> Last minute addition to the HR derby. He certainly held his own.


He would look great in pinstripes. 

I can't wait till he's called up from triple A, he would really fit in well.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> He would look great in pinstripes.
> 
> I can't wait till he's called up from triple A, he would really fit in well.





He has had a couple of decent years in a row, and is a good young player.  I would take him in Right field any day over Abreu.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

Abreu played decent for the Yanks last year, this year he's not doing so good.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

Rios is 7 years younger and batted .302 for last year.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Rios is 7 years younger and batted .302 for last year.


Too young for the Yankees, don't you know by now they prefer old players past their prime.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Too young for the Yankees, don't you know by now they prefer old players past their prime.



LOL.... Hmmmm sounds like the Toronto Maple Leafs.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 10, 2007)

the HR derby was incredibly disappointing. Bonds didn't play..neither did Manny or Ortiz, Giambi, A-Rod. the only power hitters were Vlad and Howard..and Howard only hit 3 and failed to make it to the second round.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

I enjoyed it.  San Fran is a tough park to hit.  I don't think you would have seen much different with the big hitters there.

The first round was a bitch with the Sunset.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice looking park.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

What is the new Yankee Stadium meant to look like?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What is the new Yankee Stadium meant to look like?


I think they plan on making look like the original. I made a post about a while back, let me find it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I think they plan on making look like the original. I made a post about a while back, let me find it.



Well that sucks.

Why even build a new park?

Tell them to build a new one in Toronto so we can blow up the Skydome.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Well that sucks.
> 
> Why even build a new park?
> 
> Tell them to build a new one in Toronto so we can blow up the Sky dome.


There are a few reason, one being they want luxury seats which the old one I think doesn't have. The infrastructure is not a strong, the bathrooms are horrible and the concession stands need upgrading.

As far as the field.....it's perfect. The dimensions should be kept the same. It has a certain character about it.

Now Shea stadium is one ugly park.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Well that sucks.
> 
> Why even build a new park?
> 
> Tell them to build a new one in Toronto so we can blow up the *Skydome.*




Errr. I mean Rogers Center.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> There are a few reason, one being they want luxury seats which the old one I think doesn't have. The infrastructure is not a strong, the bathrooms are horrible and the concession stands need upgrading.
> 
> As far as the field.....it's perfect. The dimensions should be kept the same. It has a certain character about it.
> 
> * Now Shea stadium is one ugly park.*



You don't like the bowl?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sports/49350-new-yankee-stadium.html


It's your link.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You don't like the bowl?


Yuck!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 10, 2007)

what part of NY do they plan on building the new stadium in?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

Both stadiums are being built close to each other, I think no more than two or three city blocks.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 10, 2007)

both? the Yanks are getting more than 1 stadium?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> both? the Yanks are getting more than 1 stadium?


The Yankees and Mets are both getting new stadiums, it's sad but the Mets don't get as much publicity them damn Yankees.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

Yankee stadium is getting built right across the road is it not?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yankee stadium is getting built right across the road is it not?


Yes, it's within walking distance.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm surprised that soxmuscle didn't post this, but Boston's Jon Lester made his comeback from cancer to pitch in the big leagues Monday night.  The result didn't please me as a Yankee fan, but you've got to admire someone who goes through something like this.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Yes, it's within walking distance.



Can you imagine getting out of there on a night where both teams were playing?  That's going to be brutal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm surprised that soxmuscle didn't post this, but Boston's Jon Lester made his comeback from cancer to pitch in the big leagues Monday night.  The result didn't please me as a Yankee fan, but you've got to admire someone who goes through something like this.



His wish was for people to treat him like a normal person.  His wish was my command... or something like that.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 25, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Can you imagine getting out of there on a night where both teams were playing? That's going to be brutal.


The new Yankee stadium is being built close to the original, Shea Staduim is a few miles away from Yankee Staduim. 
Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The new Yankee stadium is being built close to the original, Shea Staduim is a few miles away from Yankee Staduim.
> Sorry for the misunderstanding.



Got it.

That stadium does look phenomenal.  I got to get out to New York before Yankee Stadium II is donezo.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2007)

Next year is your last year.  The new stadium is meant to be ready '09


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 26, 2007)

If you can, try to get tickets to the All-star game.
The MLB way of saying "Thanks for the memories"


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

I feel like the All-Star game in NY will be like the Super Bowl where only corporate sponsors get the oppurtunity to go.

I'd rather wear my Manny jersey and be heckled by fans at a Sox/Yankee game.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I feel like the All-Star game in NY will be like the Super Bowl where only corporate sponsors get the oppurtunity to go.
> 
> I'd rather wear my Manny jersey and be heckled by fans at a Sox/Yankee game.


That is so true, those would definitly be hard tickets to get.
Can you imagine all of the oldtimers showing up to say goodbye to the old staduim?
I figure I'd give you guys a heads up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

As Labor Day approaches, the baseball season enters the final stretch.  Quite a few teams are still alive.

In the AL, there are 6 teams fighting for the 4 playoff places, with each division having a 2 team race, and the 1st place teams having a 6 or 7 game lead (loss column is what matters).

It's even better in the NL, with each division having at least 3 teams fighting for 1st place, a total of 10 teams still in the running.  The leads are from 1 to 4 games.

It's going to be an interesting September.


----------

